# Hydraulic fluid level on Kubota L3000DT



## docsimm (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually my tractor has been in storage since I had it serviced last winter and I was going to bush hog an 11 acre patch I have. When I checked all the fluid levels the transmission fluid/hydraulics window on the left side just looks opaque, kind of a dirty white with no level of any kind. Shouldn't it be clear to be able to see the fluid level?


----------



## tomo (Jan 14, 2013)

I have one just like that, its supposed to be white just as yours looks when you add hyd fluid its full when you can see it in the glass


----------

